# Wunderköder: Farben bestimmen!



## Anglerboard-Team (19. Februar 2006)

Da eine große Vielfalt an Farben auch bedeutet, dass viele verschiedene Farben vorrätig gehalten werden müssen, möchte der Importeur des ab Herbst erhältlichen neuen "Wunderköders" gerne wissen, welche 5 Farben am Anfang der Palette stehen sollen.

Anglerboardmitglieder können Ihre Vorschläge einbrignen, daraus machen wir dann eine Abstimmung.

Unter allen die mitmachen wird ein Paket der neuen Köder verlost.

Neugierig??
Hier gibts die ersten Infos
Ab hier könnt Ihr Eure Farbwünsche eintragen>>>>


----------

